# Replacing rec recoil guides



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think recoil guides are any louder than any Fuji guides with inserts. I build custom rods and all my rods have recoils. Are you throwing a textured line?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My sage rods have stripping guides with inserts and the lq and wulff btt feel night and day different. Those same lines are silent and butter smooth on my sage rods. The sa tarpon is more textured. It's very noisy on the rec recoil especially when stripping line in. 

If you are sitting waiting for a shot and your line dries, especially with the lq it doesn't feed or shoot well at all. It's not like that on the sage.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I would get rid of the stripping guides and the tip top, you may get a little noise from the snakes when the line is dry, but that is all. IMO the tip top is the biggest problem, I've been playing around with these guides for quite while and now just use the snakes because they're way lighter, then use perfection tip top and Hopkins and Holloway strippers because they don't rust like Fujis.
JC


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

fyi I've had to replace Fuji stripping guides on my Sage One 10 wt in the Fall 2016, and 9 wt this Spring 2017.

$70 for Sage to replace one guide on 10 wt.

$48 for local shop to replace both Fuji stripping guides with recoil stripping guides on the 9 wt.

I don't notice any difference with a RIO Bonefish line on the 9wt.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I build with all REC snake guides and either LN Frame or MN Frame Fuji double footed guides with alconite rings. It is not just the REC strippers that are causing the noise but I have gotten used to it and doesn't bother me. I do not use recoil tip tops though as I have seen them fail before other standard wire tops.

Your sage is quite becuase of the snake guides not being REC. Also, Sage uses the MN or LN Fuji Frame on thier builds if not using the H&H strippers. Most of the Salt, Xi series etc are Fuji's where as I believe my TCX 691 has H&H Stripper (if I remember correctly)


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

I build exclusively with PacBay Minima strippers, REC snakes, and Alps tip tops, and I get a lot of noise with the REC's with certain lines. I don't think changing only the stripping guides will help. I don't have any of the "sticky" issues you mention, that's likely line or line cleanliness related.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The sticky issue isn't a line cleanliness issue, it happens with brand new lq line. Regardless the noise drives me crazy.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use Wulff and LC and my Recoil guides definitely scream like someone is dying, especially when fighting a fish. You should be able to change them out. I'd take it to a local shop to have it done. I normally take my rods to Biscayne Rod, only because it's in town.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Had two more Fuji stripping guides break on both of my Sage One 12 wts this weekend. Dropped them off at Ed's this morning to get replaced with recoil stripping guides. Pick up on Friday for less than a third of the cost for Sage warranty repairs in less than 1/6th of the time.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I build my rods with Recoils too. Way more durable. I dont really notice any noise issues.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Try that food grade silicon someone here was mentioning. That may reduce the noise.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I've prefer recoils and have never noticed problems with them being sticky or line not shooting. Noise is definitely there, but it doesn't bother me. My Sage Salt is starting to deve


K3anderson said:


> I build my rods with Recoils too. Way more durable. I dont really notice any noise issues.



I notice the noise, but it doesn't bother me. I've never noticed any sticking or shooting issues with line.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting note. The recoils on my Hardy rods have a dull silver finish. It's on those rods I notice the noise and sticky line issues. 

I cast the same lq line on an nrx with the coated recoils and the sticky issue was basically gone. I'm thinking it has to do with whether the recoils are coated or raw finish.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crc01 said:


> My Sage Salt is starting to deve


I used a Sage one blank with Recoils and its ridiculous. If you have to replace those for some reason, try recoils on that blank. Its insane light and casts awesome. I assume the Salt would be similar.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Whatever brand recoil Loomis uses is very durable. NRX and CrossCurrent Pro 1 recoils are very good. One of my CrossCurrent rods is going on 14 years with lots of redfish weight.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The recoils on the cross current pro one are the same as what's on my proaxis. Had the same lq sticky line issues on that rod as well. The nrx recoil guides are coated with something


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

REC makes recoil guides, no one else and they come in nickel or black. I believe the black ones are just anodized because when I grind the feet down before wrapping the base metal is silver colored.


----------



## TailingLoop (Mar 15, 2017)

Rod components, like boats, area always a compromise. 

Recoils: Light, bulletproof, noisy
Insert style(Fuji etc): Can be very light, more prone to breakage, quiet, IMO shoot slicker

I use insert guides for smaller rods.

If you want to use an insert guide for heavier rods, I'd check out Fuji KW. They're burlier than LN, MN. Can be pricey if you want Titanium though.

1-5 weights, I use Fuji LN or something fancy
6 weight, Fuji LN
7-8 weight, Fuji MN, Fuji KW, or Recoil
9-12 Weights Recoil or Fuji KW


----------

